# Policeman in Sweden hit cheating wife, kept job



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

In the papers in Sweden there was a report about a policeman who punched his wife and was convicted of a lesser degree of assault. Usually a blow with a fist leads to a more serious charge. Conviction according to the usual scale would have cost him his job.

The court reasoned that he had been provoked by his wife's infidelity and therefore he got off more lightly.

This has been questioned by the media.

There are no salacious details. But he struck in the presence of their two children. It seems that it was one punch in the shoulder but I can't make out for certain.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Wait till sharia rules Sweden, then stoning to death with be standard practice.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

A big new mosque is going up in Stockholm.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

I miss the good old days of the chastity belt

Wonder if that's where the saying 'You hold the key to my heart' comes from :wink2:


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Looks like the courts in Sweden are just like everywhere else......

worthless


----------



## dignityhonorpride (Jan 2, 2014)

Being "provoked" into a reaction is never an excuse. (Indeed there is never ANY excuse for domestic violence, period.) As an adult one must control one's actions. This is perhaps even more true of police officers, who have to stay calm, cool, collected and disengaged in all sorts of emotional, highly-charged, intense situations.


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

Considering that Sweden is often cited for over zealous and out of control feminism(sweden - saudi arabia of feminism), I am surprised. Depending on what happened, it may or may not have been the right decision. 

Slapped her in the moment he caught her ? He shouldn't have to lose his job. I would see that this is the equivalent of a woman slapping a man if she catches him with his mistress. You don't think it as assault.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

LongWalk said:


> In the papers in Sweden there was a report about a policeman who punched his wife and was convicted of a lesser degree of assault. Usually a blow with a fist leads to a more serious charge. Conviction according to the usual scale would have cost him his job.
> 
> The court reasoned that he had been provoked by his wife's infidelity and therefore he got off more lightly.
> 
> ...


Just for context for other readers, smacking a child would be considered outrageous behaviour in Sweden. Violence terrifies our Scandinavian friends.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Of course the case will be interesting if the prosecutors appeal the conviction and seek to make the tougher charge stick. That will force a higher court to make a ruling that will uphold the principle that infidelity is not a legitimate excuse for domestic violence.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Are these the decendents of Vikings?


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Update: The wife was having an affair with the kids' coach. What sport, the paper did not say.

He was in the bedroom and had called the OM on the phone to tell him to fvck off. The wife ran and tried to speak on the phone warn OM to hand up. The husband pushed her away once. She came back and grabbed his shirt and he punched her in the shoulder, according to the first police complaint that she made. The prosecutor said that the testimony was not reliable.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Chaparral said:


> Are these the decendents of Vikings?


Scandinavians are one of the most pacified cultures in the world, a pity really. Been that way since Christenisation it seems, and they PRIDE themselves in their outrageous feminism!

During marriage sometimes I just wished my FIL (Swede) would grow some balls and stand up to his fking wife (MIL) who I couldn't stand. Worse, when we make an agreement, then MIL comes in, overrules it, like WTF?! Vaxa nagra bollar!!!


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Her Facebook page is still up and public. 

Judo is the sport

The conviction says that she wants to end the affair and fix her marriage. Therefore, she decided to tell the truth about the assault, i.e., that she was wearing high heels, fell and bruised her shoulder.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

intheory said:


> Isn't it interesting?? I wonder if Scandinavians are maybe just superficially pacifist?


The joke is that all the vikings went to Britain, Ireland and Russia.

An Australian journalist wrote of his experience seeing an early training session for the new sport of rugby league in Denmark. When he saw the size of the men on the training pitch he thought Denmark could be a powerhouse in the sport. Then he saw a little Pommie [British] lad knock them all over.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Scandinavians are one of the most pacified cultures in the world, a pity really. Been that way since Christenisation it seems, and they PRIDE themselves in their outrageous feminism!
> 
> During marriage sometimes I just wished my FIL (Swede) would grow some balls and stand up to his fking wife (MIL) who I couldn't stand. Worse, when we make an agreement, then MIL comes in, overrules it, like WTF?! Vaxa nagra bollar!!!


There are a lot of men who cannot stand up to their wives. Generally men decline in health earlier than women, so they often become subjects of their wives late in life.


----------

